# Java Texteditor



## gizmo1177 (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem einfachen Texteditor in Java. Der Editor sollte die Standardfunktionen öffnen/speichern, fett, italic, etc. können. Es soll wirklich nur ein sehr einfacher Editor mit den Grundfunktionen sein (Rich Text wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht). Am besten direkt in einem Panel, so das ich die Komponente gleich einbauen kann. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Danke


----------



## André Uhres (17. Mai 2006)

gizmo1177 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem einfachen Texteditor in Java. ..


Im jdk findest du Notepad. Nur leider kann der die Schriftart nicht ändern (fett, italic, ...).
Er benutzt halt nur eine einfache JTextArea. Bei mir ist er in diesem Verzeichnis:
C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\demo\jfc\Notepad


----------



## gizmo1177 (17. Mai 2006)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gizmo1177 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für deiner schnelle Antwort. Den Editor kannte ich aber schon. Ein bissel anspruchsvoller sollte es aber dennoch sein.


----------



## materthron (21. Mai 2006)

Probier amal jEdit


----------

